# Simple tach install ?



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

OK, this is for install of an aftermarket tachometer.

I looked at the posts and this is what I came up with.

Un-wrap the taped bundle below the coil and find red/white striped wire next to resistor symbol. (squiggled z line)
Splice into that line and run wire into dash for tach signal wire. (hot)
Run black wire to good ground.
Run yellow wire to any illuminated wire on dash.

Did I miss anything?

Now, where to mount......hhmmmm,I wonder if that hole saw still works......


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

you pretty well got it covered. 

You might want to pick up a 2.2Kohm resistor as well. (2200 ohm, it should have 3 red stripes on it, 1/4 watt power handling do fine) 

Some of us seem to one them wired inline with the hot wire, some of us dont. Try it with the resistor first, and if your getting nothing then try it without. 

My tach from an B12 sport coupe fried without the resistor.  

-Nick


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

*Tachometer Problems*



sentrastud said:


> you pretty well got it covered.
> 
> You might want to pick up a 2.2Kohm resistor as well. (2200 ohm, it should have 3 red stripes on it, 1/4 watt power handling do fine)
> 
> ...


Hi, I have a 96 Sentra and just bought a Sunpro II Tachometer, hooked up all the wires, but when I got to the green wire I ran into some problems, I hooked it up to the blue wire on the negative side of the coil but when I turn the car over the neddle goes to 1000 RPM's at idle, but when I give it gas the neddle goes down, do you think it is a defective tachometer? Thanks.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

It could be a faulty tach..
First check the switch the selects between 4, 6, and 8 cylanders. If it was in between two positions it could do that.​


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

5aprilc said:


> Hi, I have a 96 Sentra and just bought a Sunpro II Tachometer, hooked up all the wires, but when I got to the green wire I ran into some problems, I hooked it up to the blue wire on the negative side of the coil but when I turn the car over the neddle goes to 1000 RPM's at idle, but when I give it gas the neddle goes down, do you think it is a defective tachometer? Thanks.


I don't know if you messed with any fuses, but my stock tach did the same thing as you said and come to find out i missed placed a fuse. 

Altho this was on my 87 sentra with the ca18de swap.
Good luck!!


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a 1989 Sentra. It is a 2 door, I think it is an XE, but not sure.

I was thinking of doing the same thing, although I am now thinking about just swapping out the instrument cluster from a Sentra with a tachometer, how posible is this? Do you guys think it would even fit? From the looks of what I see in my owners manual it appears as if there are 1989 Sentras with tachometers.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

modenaf1 said:


> I have a 1989 Sentra. It is a 2 door, I think it is an XE, but not sure.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same thing, although I am now thinking about just swapping out the instrument cluster from a Sentra with a tachometer, how posible is this? Do you guys think it would even fit? From the looks of what I see in my owners manual it appears as if there are 1989 Sentras with tachometers.


This exact thing is covered pretty well inthe sticky's
right above your post.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

modenaf1 said:


> I have a 1989 Sentra. It is a 2 door, I think it is an XE, but not sure.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same thing, although I am now thinking about just swapping out the instrument cluster from a Sentra with a tachometer, how posible is this? Do you guys think it would even fit? From the looks of what I see in my owners manual it appears as if there are 1989 Sentras with tachometers.


Yes, its perfectly possible, check out the sticky's. If you got problems or need more info, I did the swap, so put up a post and Ill reply.

-Nick


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Oops, I was just coming in here to check this thread anxious to see if I had any replies and scrolled past the stickies. "Oh crap...I just posted that question! noooooo!!!"


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

modenaf1 said:


> Oops, I was just coming in here to check this thread anxious to see if I had any replies and scrolled past the stickies. "Oh crap...I just posted that question! noooooo!!!"


Thats fine, keep us posted on the swap. Lots of us have done it so we can help you sort out problems if you have any. 

Also, If your going to do the cluster swap you might want to consider changing the colour of the dash illumination while you have the clusters apart. (Green is boring) The Sentra gets the green colour from little green caps that go over the bulbs inside the dash. The 1988 and later Nissan Pulsar's had blue dashboard illumination. (Or at least the SE model did). The light caps clip in directly. Just a thought!

-Nick


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

sentrastud said:


> Thats fine, keep us posted on the swap. Lots of us have done it so we can help you sort out problems if you have any.
> 
> Also, If your going to do the cluster swap you might want to consider changing the colour of the dash illumination while you have the clusters apart. (Green is boring) The Sentra gets the green colour from little green caps that go over the bulbs inside the dash. The 1988 and later Nissan Pulsar's had blue dashboard illumination. (Or at least the SE model did). The light caps clip in directly. Just a thought!
> 
> -Nick



Great, thanks a bunch! While I am at it I might as well change the color. There is nothing I hate more than the standard lime green.

This will be a long ways off though. First I have to work on getting the car running and deciding weather or not it is worth it to just junk it or not. But, if all goes well, hopefully I will be doing an instrument cluster swap. 

I drove a 2002 Outback Limited with a 5sp today and man...it was downright awsome driving a car with a stick that has a tach! I don't know what I might like better about the instrument swap, the blue lighting or the tach. 

Thanks again!


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

sentrastud said:


> Thats fine, keep us posted on the swap. Lots of us have done it so we can help you sort out problems if you have any.
> 
> Also, If your going to do the cluster swap you might want to consider changing the colour of the dash illumination while you have the clusters apart. (Green is boring) The Sentra gets the green colour from little green caps that go over the bulbs inside the dash. The 1988 and later Nissan Pulsar's had blue dashboard illumination. (Or at least the SE model did). The light caps clip in directly. Just a thought!
> 
> -Nick


I'm wondering about this actually, can I just take a cluster from a 1988 Nissan Pulsar with a tach and install just as covered in the sticky? Or would I have to take a Sentra cluster with a tach then obtain a pulsar cluster seperately and take the blue caps off? Or other places I can get the caps? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------

